# Edge Detail Sanding Made Easy



## azwoodman (Feb 22, 2009)

those things look really handy!


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I got some a year ago or more from Woodcraft made by "Scroll Sander." They used to have a website, scrollsander.com, but it isn't working anymore.

If you are using them on softer woods like basswood they last forever.

Only problem on a scroll saw is that you only use the center section unless you want to tempt fate with the upper arm moving. That causes the center to clog.

On scrollsawer.com one of the people mentioned making their own from belt sander.

They are definitely a useful tool for small detail work. Before finding these, I used to buy the disposable nail files in volume for dealing with edges on the small detailed jobs. In past I used them for intarsia, but the local market just wasn't interested in buying them.

Steve.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

years ago I had something similar to my table maunted jiigsaw 
I discovert that I cuold exstend the life on the sandpaper 
simply ading one or two exstra plywood plates to the table 
and raise the araier where I used it

thank´s for the review

Dennis


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a Great Idea Bonding other sandpaper to the back!

I have a B&D Orbital Sander. Got fed up with the "Run ON" after turning it off so I bought one of those Circular Holders on Ball Bearings with a Removable Crepe Disc in it from Lee Valley. They're specifically for Orbitals and I was surprised at how well they Clean Up the Sandpaper Disc just by sitting them in during "Run On".

I know you can buy Crepe Blocks but I just pull the one out of the holder to clean off the Belt Sander and Hand Held Paper. Might do a little something for you to keep them clean? Just a thought.

Rick

PS: Found the Link for the Lee Valley "Sanding Dish" 5" or 6 HERE in case you or other LJ'ers want to have a look see. They also have 1/4" & 1/2" Scroll Saw Sanding Belts, Pin or Pinless, 4 Pack at $7.50.


----------



## DustyNewt (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for your great comments. What ya'll have added will help me and others decide how to best use these.

Steve~ My scroll saw uses the bottom half so I can just turn it when it wears down.

Dennisgrosen~ Good idea about elevating the piece to get more use! Thanks.

Rick~ I will get a crepe bar next time I get supplies. I need one for my belt/disk sander anyway. Great idea.


----------

